# Welchen FR- oder DH-Helm für Frauen?



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Bergabfraktion, 

ich lese zwar immer wieder gute Tipps von den Profis hier im Forum zu Helmen, aber diese kiloschweren Helme scheinen alle nur für stiernackige Männer gebaut zu sein. Mensch, ich will nicht schon allein vom Tragen des Kopfschutzes ein Schleudertrauma (oder alternativ nach einer Weile einen Stiernacken) kriegen!   

Aber trotzdem ist mir meine Rübe wertvoll genug, um auf Dauer und bei flotterem Singletrailen nicht allein mit meinem Casco zufrieden zu sein - an den man zwar einen Kinnbügel montieren kann, aber ich weiß nicht recht, ob das nicht nur eine Alibifunktion ist...  

Was gibt es denn für Frauen empfehlenswertes, das nicht allzu schwer ist und sich auch noch auf einer FR-Tour tragen lässt? Sprich: Was setzt Ihr auf Eure Köpfe?


----------



## mangolassi (28. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung was XS wiegt, aber fühlt sich an wie ein CC-Helm.
Und dieses goldige Innenfutter





the One Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (29. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt schon Helme die unterm Kilo bleiben. Ich hab nen "Bellistic" der ist nicht so schwer, ich glaub 970g. 
Die Innenfuttergestaltung bei dem Helm: Schweißränder!  

Grüßle!
Susanne


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch den Bell Bellistic. Soeben gewogene 950 g.
Na ja, wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt leichtere. Aber ich nehme ihn auch nur im Bikepark.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2009)

Specialized Deviant Carbon
ziemlich leicht und gut belüftet
Aber: kostet irre viel und über die Passform scheiden sich anscheinend die Geister. Mir taugt er jedenfalls


----------



## Norcovixa (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallöli,

also ich hab den:  http://www.profirad.de/images/alpina_airtime_schwarz-matt.jpg

ist halt kein Vollhelm, aber bisher reicht er noch...

LG

Norcovixa


----------



## Female (3. November 2009)

Mit dem Bellistic war ich nicht zufrieden. Vielleicht habe ich ein Montags-Modell erwischt, aber den hatte ich nach drei Monaten aussortiert - Innenfutter löste sich, Farbe blätterte grossflächig ab, Einfassungen lösten sich, wuäh. Ausserdem fand ich den Kinnbügel so überdimensional. 

Seit etwa einem Jahr bin ich mit dem Remedy von Giro unterwegs und extrem zufrieden. Sehr leicht, super Passform, top Qualität!


----------



## bj2805 (4. November 2009)

Ich bin inzwischen beim FURY von ONEAL gelandet und finde den Helm sehr bequem. Einer der leichtesten ist er wohl nicht (laut Hersteller 1120 g), aber auch nach mehreren Stunden Bikepark hatte ich keine Probleme. Und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist auch noch gut.


----------



## Jennfa (4. November 2009)

Den Fury hab ich auch! Fahre schon ne ganze Weile damit und hat auch schon was ausgehalten. Passt super und hat nen Doppel D Verschluss. Schwerer als Andere kam er mir nicht wirklich vor. An das Fahren mit FF und Goggle muss man sich eh erst gewöhnen, ging bei mir aber sehr schnell. 
Was ich noch gut fand war die Größenstaffelung beim Fury, deshalb hab ich ihn auf gut Glück in England hier  bestellt, super günstig und passte mir auch . Vorher hab ich im Laden 3 verschiedene getestet die alle nicht so richtig passten. S war oft zu klein und M zu groß. Leider hat man ja nicht immer die Möglickeit alle anzuprobieren, jeder Kopf ist da ja schließlich anders.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Votec Tox (4. November 2009)

Mich wundern auch die hohen Gewichte der "FF"helme fürs MTB.
Habe einen normalen Moto Crosshelm von Vemar fürs Endurofahren (also so eines mit Motor ), der wiegt nur 1050gr, es gibt sogar einen Moto Crosshelm aus Carbon von Marushin mit nur 850 gr.! Aber die sind fürs MTB Dank Ihres kuscheligen, warmen Futters ungeeignet, es fehlen auch die Belüftungsschlitze, bzw. - löcher.

Auf dem MTB fahre ich den alten olivgrünen Uvex Downhillhelm, der wiegt erträgliche 995gr. in L. 

Grüße!


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Backflip von O´Neal bestellt - weil das Gewicht noch erträglich ist und mich die Größe (55/56) überzeugt hat. Bei Bell zum Beispiel ist die Schale riesig, wenn man, wie ich, 56cm Kopfumfang hat. Da werden dann vermutlich zentimeterdick Polster eingeklebt. Na, mal sehen. Wenn das Ding erkennbar überhaupt nichts taugt und gar nicht passt, muss ich eben doch in einem Laden probieren. Und das bedeutet eine Reise nach... Wohin auch immer. München vermutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

So, der Backflip ist angekommen!  

Er sieht geil aus, passt perfekt - nur leider sind die Riemen so weit hinten befestigt, dass der Helm die Heimreise antreten muss.    Macht aber doch keinen Sinn, wenn ich mich schon mit locker geschlossenem Kinngurt durch unerträglichen Druck den Kehlkopf fast erwürge. Eine Lösung wäre, die Riemen abzuschneiden...


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. November 2009)

Jetzt gehört mir endlich einer, der mir passt und gefällt: Der SIXSIXONE Evolution


----------



## scylla (10. November 2009)

Die Optik würde mir auch gefallen! Was wiegt denn der?


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. November 2009)

Hier ist er auf der Herstellerseite - leider aber auch dort keine Gewichtsangabe...   

Für Dich habe ich mich nun extra vom Sofa erhoben, bin in den Keller, um das gute Stück zu holen, in die Küche, um die Digitalwaage aus dem Schrank... Naja, Du weißt schon: Du schuldest mir was!  

*1.032 Gramm inkl. Visier in Größe S (55-56).*


----------



## scylla (10. November 2009)




----------

